# Hilton Honors question



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2010)

I have a little over 38,000 HH points and need 40,000 for a Feb, 1 night reservation on Curacao.  I also have the Hilton Visa to acquire more points.  Am I able to book this now (as it is available) as long as I have the 40,000 points by Feb?  Don't I have to get some sort of certificate from Hilton to present at check-in?  So much to learn since I also have 5000 HGVC Club Points to use also.  Both my Honors and Club accounts are set up!!  Thanks for any advice!

Carolyn


----------



## Luanne (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry, posted on wrong thread.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 29, 2010)

1. You need to have the points in your account to make a HH reservation.
... Hilton deducts points from your account at the time of booking. Thus:
... No, you cannot make a HH-reservation in the hope that there'll be enuff.
2.  When a booking is confirmed, you get a certificate to present at check-in.

In any event, do not use current-year HGVC points to book a hotel.
The conversion rate is poor. Effectively 1-HGVG point = 20 HHonors points.
If you convert next-year's points to HHonors, you get a better rate (1:25);
however, the points won't be posted to your HH-account until January 2011.

_You'll get more "bang for your points" by using them as intended, for TS's._

BTW, you might also consider getting the Am-Ex Hilton card. Spend $20K in a
calendar year (remarkably easy) and you're upgraded to HHonors Gold status.


----------



## HatTrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> I have a little over 38,000 HH points and need 40,000 for a Feb, 1 night reservation on Curacao.  I also have the Hilton Visa to acquire more points.  Am I able to book this now (as it is available) as long as I have the 40,000 points by Feb?  Don't I have to get some sort of certificate from Hilton to present at check-in?  So much to learn since I also have 5000 HGVC Club Points to use also.  Both my Honors and Club accounts are set up!!  Thanks for any advice!
> 
> Carolyn



You can buy 2,000 points for $25 (0.0125 per point). It takes about 30 minutes for the purchased points to be posted to your account.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 29, 2010)

HatTrick said:


> You can buy 2,000 points for $25 (0.0125 per point). It takes about 30 minutes for the purchased points to be posted to your account.



Where do I find this information?  Are there any other fees/taxes when you use Hilton Honors points for hotel rooms? Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 30, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> Where do I find this information?  Are there any other fees/taxes when you use Hilton Honors points for hotel rooms? Thanks.



This is the link to the Hilton Honors page for point-purchases...
http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/points/purchase.do  Click on "purchase points."

There are no fees or taxes associated with a Reward Reservation. We've stayed in multiple places, internationally and resort areas, completely free, 'cept for what we charged to the room. 
-- I recently did question a local calls fee (I hadn't made any) and they apologized... saved me $1.50!

BTW, the best deal for HH-rewards are the VIP specials, which get you multiple nights at a discount. See: http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/landing/VIPOnly/index.do


----------



## lvkcwalker (Sep 30, 2010)

We stayed at a Homewood Suites in Falls Church VA this Spring on a Going Global 7 night rewards' stay and we had to pay the taxes for that stay when we checked out. I believe it was around $125 for the week.


----------



## Blues (Sep 30, 2010)

lvkcwalker said:


> We stayed at a Homewood Suites in Falls Church VA this Spring on a Going Global 7 night rewards' stay and we had to pay the taxes for that stay when we checked out. I believe it was around $125 for the week.



Interesting.  We recently stayed 7 nights in NYC and 6 nights in Washington DC, both on Going Global awards.  Absolutely no extra charges for either stay.

-Bob


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I've never paid any fees when using HH points for a reservation.

Sue


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 30, 2010)

lvkcwalker said:


> We stayed at a Homewood Suites in Falls Church VA this Spring on a Going Global 7 night rewards' stay and we had to pay the taxes for that stay when we checked out. I believe it was around $125 for the week.



It could be a legit local bed-tax, but HH should be absorbing whatever tax might apply, since the room was 'sposed to be complementary. I suggest a that a complaint be lodged (heh!) with Hilton Honors about the rip-off.

We've never paid a fee or tax.
A recent 6-N stay in DC had nothing on our bill, other than what we charged to the room.
At the Caribe Hilton in San Juan, there's a daily "resort fee," but not even that was assessed.
The Hampton Inn in St. Augustine did not want to see our CC, saying, there won't be a charge.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 2, 2010)

We have used the Going Global codes and regular codes on numerous occasions and have never been charged a fee other than when we charged something to the room.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 2, 2010)

lvkcwalker said:


> We stayed at a Homewood Suites in Falls Church VA this Spring on a Going Global 7 night rewards' stay and we had to pay the taxes for that stay when we checked out. I believe it was around $125 for the week.



Here's what it states in the HHonors Terms and Conditions - http://hhonors1.hilton.com/en_US/hh/terms.do

Under the section titled "Reward Redemption"
_19. *Hotel Reward Certificates apply to a standard room with double occupancy room rate and tax only*. Additional occupants, age 19 and above, are subject to the standard extra person charges. Any tax liability incurred (if any) in connection with the receipt and/or use of HHonors Rewards, including, but not limited to, local or city occupancy taxes, international departure tax, customs fees, airport surcharges or individual income tax is the sole responsibility of the user. Incidental charges are the responsibility of the guest._


----------

